# Westworld...



## WaylanderToo (Aug 11, 2015)

yes please!!! Looking forward to this...


----------



## Droflet (Aug 11, 2015)

Anthony Hopkins and HBO, sh*t yeah, I'll be waiting for this one.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Aug 14, 2015)

*Excited*


----------



## dask (Aug 14, 2015)

Have to admit of all the redo's this one looks tantalizing. It'll be interesting to see (or hear) how close they come to matching Fred Karlin's great score. Doubt they'll be able to beat it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2015)

It look very intriguing. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## vgunn (Aug 19, 2015)

Same here. Very excited and glad it's in HBO hands (for the most part).


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh no! Looks like HBO is going the GoT route with WESTWORLD and including lots of gratuitous sex:

http://io9.com/wtf-hbo-leaked-westw...utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Not sure if I want to watch it now. Gosh darn it! Can't HBO realise that you can tell a ripping good yarn WITHOUT gratuitous sex and sexual violence? Case in point: DAREDEVIL.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 2, 2015)

Ah, really. Oh, that's, um, too bad, I guess. Nudity on HBO? Well slap my ass and call me Danny. (apologies to Mr Garrison). I might just take a peek, in order to assess the dramatic content. Honest, I'll just be reading the articles, not looking at the pictures.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 2, 2015)

HBO is becoming STARZ...


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 2, 2015)

This looks awesome.

I love Wild West, I love Robots.

WIN!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 2, 2015)

SilentRoamer said:


> This looks awesome.
> 
> I love Wild West, I love Robots.
> 
> WIN!



As tv series it could work nicely .


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 2, 2015)

Wasn't there a series years ago about a couple hunting down robots that had escaped from the various "worlds"?


----------



## REBerg (Oct 2, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Ah, really. Oh, that's, um, too bad, I guess. Nudity on HBO? Well slap my ass and call me Danny. (apologies to Mr Garrison). I might just take a peek, in order to assess the dramatic content. Honest, I'll just be reading the articles, not looking at the pictures. [/QUOTE
> 
> Indeed, the fine print of the leaked consent form includes the verbiage "you may required, at any time, to slap a fellow actor on the ass and call him Danny or her Fanny, depending on the gender of the slap recipient; or to be slapped on the ass by a fellow actor and called Danny or Fanny. This is an absolute mandate, as this is the traditional greeting exchanged by sexbots."
> 
> ...


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 2, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> Not sure if I want to watch it now. Gosh darn it! Can't HBO realise that you can tell a ripping good yarn WITHOUT gratuitous sex and sexual violence? Case in point: DAREDEVIL.



Oh I dunno - Daredevil wasn't exactly non-violent. Let's be honest gratuitous sex is (or at least should be) far more acceptable than bone-crunching violence


----------



## purple_kathryn (Oct 2, 2015)

It's just gets a bit boring and it's usually about 90% female nudity.  Which generally just makes me feel that they're saying "this programme is for men!".


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 3, 2015)

purple_kathryn said:


> It's just gets a bit boring and it's usually about 90% female nudity.  Which generally just makes me feel that they're saying "this programme is for men!".



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 3, 2015)

Start writing letters, ladies. Idris Elba, Idris Elba, Idris Elba. Nude scene of course. Yes, by all means. let's have some eye candy for the fems.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 3, 2015)

WaylanderToo said:


> Oh I dunno - Daredevil wasn't exactly non-violent. Let's be honest gratuitous sex is (or at least should be) far more acceptable than bone-crunching violence



/gets on soapbox/

There is a difference between fights where the hero is beating up bad guys for a reason, and gratuitous sexual violence (i.e. trotting out rape as a plot device).

The violence in DAREDEVIL (the TV series) isn't gratuitous, just like the violence in TERMINATOR: JUDGEMENT DAY isn't gratuitous. It's part and parcel of the story and character. And in both stories, there are conversations that bring up the issue of whether violence is necessary as a means to an end.

On the other hand, the violence in ROBOCOP 2 and 3, for example, is totally gratuitous. I couldn't stomach more than 15 minutes of either. It was basically a case of "Why bother considering how to judiciously use violence to illustrate character or push the plot forward when we can linger on torture scenes where we showcase every scream and blood spurt for fun!"

I don't object to sex scenes when they play a key role in pushing the story forward. I object to gratuitous sex scenes that:

objectify women (as @purple_kathryn points out - it seems to be 90% female nudity) and make women and girls a plot device to illustrate the male character's development.

stuck in there for no other purpose than to attempt to titillate the audience (For example: in many cases, when a major conversation takes place in bed during a sex scene, the sex can actually be cut out and the conversation could be staged more effectively in other ways).
And don't get me started on using rape and sexual assault as a shorthand for showing how evil a villain/antagonist is while objectifying the victim in order to make the story all "gritty" and "edgy".

I really hope that WESTWORLD doesn't have gratuitous nudity, gratuitous sex scenes, gratuitous violence, or do a GoT and glorify violence against women and rape culture. Jonathan Nolan (PERSON OF INTEREST) who is credited as the show creator for this version certainly can and should do better than that. He did it with POI, after all. And he would be the reason I give WESTWORLD a try.

/gets off soapbox/


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2015)

Vladd67 said:


> Wasn't there a series years ago about a couple hunting down robots that had escaped from the various "worlds"?




*Beyond Westworld * 1980 .  It lasted for about 5 abysmal episodes .


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 19, 2016)

well production is on 'hiatus' - though the powers that be claim that it is still on schedule.... hmmmmm

HBO's 'Westworld' Shuts Down Production, Still Targeting 2016 Premiere (EXCLUSIVE)


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 19, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> well production is on 'hiatus' - though the powers that be claim that it is still on schedule.... hmmmmm
> 
> HBO's 'Westworld' Shuts Down Production, Still Targeting 2016 Premiere (EXCLUSIVE)



That's worrying.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Nov 8, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> *Beyond Westworld * 1980 .  It lasted for about 5 abysmal episodes .



A pity. That sounds like a great premise.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2016)

Nate Hoffelder said:


> A pity. That sounds like a great premise.



Science fiction television in that era was not very good.  This particular series was pretty bad even by the low standards of the day.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Nov 12, 2016)

True.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2016)

This Westworld series is one the best shows on television.


----------



## Heather Myst (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm a fan too. I love that it isn't going where I thought it was.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 18, 2016)

Heather Myst said:


> I'm a fan too. I love that it isn't going where I thought it was.


Delos and Ford clearly have differing visions for the future of the "hosts." I'm hoping that one of them leads to their acceptance as human equals.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 18, 2016)

The Walking Dead used to be my favorite show on TV (or at least the one I would be most anticipating) but it has been replaced by Westworld.

It's thought provoking and manages to be sensational whilst also poignant which I think is hard to achieve.

The acting is absolutely top notch and the production is top quality as well.

It's the writing and the ideas for me that make this show stand out - call me an IT geek but whenever they show the host "conversation paths" I end up pausing the screen and looking in more detail at them. I watched the conversation between the Man in Black and Ford about 5 times.

Just a fantastic show and so glad it has been renewed for a second series.

Wife has stopped watching as she "can't figure out who are robots and what the hell is going on" but I must admit I don't mind watching this without having to provide a running narrative for my wife. Shhhhh.....


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Delos and Ford clearly have differing visions for the future of the "hosts." I'm hoping that one of them leads to their acceptance as human equals.



I starting to wonder if maybe all of them might be hosts?


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 9, 2018)

I was surprised to see this thread peter out in 2014. Maybe there's another thread now I didn't find. 

But I really enjoyed Season 1 of the _Westworld _remake. For me it's got the "philosophical experiment" angle well covered - something I really like about a lot of good sci-fi (existential identity crisis, sentient AI, free will vs determinism etc.) Also a great series for fans of _hard _sci-fi, I think. Oh, and westerns too.


----------



## ctg (Jul 9, 2018)

ChatBot said:


> I was surprised to see this thread peter out in 2014. Maybe there's another thread now I didn't find.



Maybe you'll have CliFi or me on ignore for the Westworld Thread to not show in the general TV forum. Here's a proof it exists.


----------



## ChatBot (Jul 9, 2018)

@ctg.

Hey thanks. Still learning how to drive this thing.


----------

